# SI Neurotomy Injection



## nyyankees (May 3, 2010)

One of my Dr's did the above procedure. I'm thinking regular SI joint injection 27091. Am I wrong? Thanks.


----------



## rkmcoder (May 3, 2010)

(These are my opinions and should not be construed as being the final authority.  Other opinions may vary.)

27091 is "Removal of hip prothesis" and would not be your code.  You may have meant 27096, which is a SI joint injection, but this is not a 'neurotomy' code.  What exactly did your physician do?  Did he/she lesion the nerve, or inject something like alcohol to kill the nerve?  If so, then you may be looking at Neurolysis codes, likely 64640.  But, all of this is speculation because we have not seen the operative report.

Richard Mann, your pain management coder
rkmcoder@yahoo.com


----------



## nyyankees (May 3, 2010)

Don't have op yet as Dr wanted a code. Just know she used radiofrequency...does this help explain? Never seen a procedure like this. Thanks.


----------



## rkmcoder (May 3, 2010)

(These are my opinions and should not be construed as being the final authority. Other opinions may vary.)

Radiofrequency seals the deal.  If you look in your CPT book at the paragraph just before code 64600 you will find the word 'radiofrequency'.  It is a method used to destroy a nerve.

Please, in the future when asking questions here, present ALL of the information that you have, but only after you have perused your coding books and done google searches.  Information on radiofrequency nerve ablation is volumnous and could have been found very quickly in your books and on the internet.  This forum should be a 'last resort'.

Richard Mann, your pain management coder
rkmcoder@yahoo.com


----------

